# Changing the Age on Police Exams



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I don't know if this was posted, but last week I read a very short article in the Boston Herald, about the state legislature changing the age on the civil test from 19 to 21 yrs. old. Anyone else hear of this change or see it? I'm sure the changes would not take affect this year, but maybe on the next test. I think it would be a good move.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Yep here it is Tac

http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6436


----------

